# Three year old Arabian



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

This is treasure. I picked him up from the sale barn. He needs weight and his feet done, but they will have to wait untill he is knocked out for his gelding later this week.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He toes out at the front, obviously, decent bone though, and the rest, I will wait until you get his hooves trimmed and get him gelded and in proper weight. Until then, I do like him, a lot actually.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks! I am hoping that he will put on weight even fast once he's gelded. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well he's been gelded for several weeks now, I got his feet trimmed, and he's put on some weight. Let me know what you think!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

He looks great


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I want to live where you live! Look at all that GREEN!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Not good pics for a critique, but looks like a different horse now, still have a very "un-Arab" shaped neck though. Probably because it ties in so high at the shoulder, but look at the shine on that boy. I still like him a lot.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow! Turning into a very nice horse. You done good!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

You're doing a great job with him!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

What a nice boy!
And that pasture looks like horse heaven.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

It's so brown here where I live. We get green in like Janurary-March and then it's all brown. 
I envy your pasture
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

He looks so much better. And, I see some character in his eyes!


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow, he's stunning but he looks very un-Arab as waresbear said. His face is not overly Arabish and his neck does tie high. But he's absolutely stunning!


----------



## Delaware Equestrian (Nov 20, 2013)

He is beautiful! Love his head. He's got such kind eyes!


----------

